# Appleton area



## thegreyman (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking for one or two players for a group in Appleton.  We play Saturdays 7 til 2 usually, sometimes on Fridays, weekly.  If the player has skills in DM-ing, all the better, so I can take breaks!


----------

